

ObjectIdColumns: Transparently Store MongoDB BSON IDs in a RDBMS - geweke
https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-columns.html

======
stevejohnson
We do the exact same thing at Buildy, but in Python. Here's the class:

[https://gist.github.com/irskep/9099262](https://gist.github.com/irskep/9099262)

~~~
geweke
Nice, Steve! Always good to see validation of the idea in both directions. :)

------
qhoxie
As we gradually migrate data from MongoDB to MySQL, this code has been hugely
helpful. It is making the transition as smooth and efficient as possible. I
hope others can get some value out of the gem as well.

